# T/C Endeavor question



## Guest (Mar 10, 2011)

i bought a T/C Endeavor 2 years ago. i love the gun. shoots great. but when i went to go put on my bi-pods from my other gun, i quickly realized they wont fit properly because of the fore arm stock design on the gun. does anyone know of a set of pods that are design specifically for this kind of stock or gun? or do i have to buy an after maket stock thats the regular design to make them work?


----------



## jimmycametowin (Apr 15, 2010)

I've got the new pro hunter XT. it's more or less the same as your endeavor. I found out that harris makes a adapter for that stock. it was cheep, maybe $15. If you don't mind it being ugly, two small strips of leather will also snug it up.


----------

